# SVM/GTC High spec marston core



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

How much is the intercooler with the 80mm pipe kit?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Can anyone who has purchased this kit please tell me how much it was?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Cooling

£4500 plus fitting etc...not much change from circa 5k all in.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Stevie76 said:


> Cooling
> 
> £4500 plus fitting etc...not much change from circa 5k all in.



Thanks Steve. Are those prices plus VAT?


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

5k for an intercooler !! whatever happened to HKS prices when I fitted one to my old Evo 6.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChuckUK said:


> 5k for an intercooler !! whatever happened to HKS prices when I fitted one to my old Evo 6.


Have to agree makes the Akrapovic seem a bargain, at least that made from Titanium. Bar and plate FMIC for my Scoob cost £500 from memory, very good design with very little pressure drop across the core.

Different world, fit and exhaust and intercooler and you've burned over £10K!

Edited to add: My mate had an exhaust manifold replaced under warranty on his F430, or would have cost £5.5K.

Anders


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

AMS Nissan GT-R Front Mount Intercooler Upgrade
AMS one better value and used on proven 1000+GTR'S


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes but you are comparing aerospace technology to HKS technology. 

Its like comparing willwood to brembo or powerflow to Akrapovic!

Unfortunately if you want the best you pay for it in this world!


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

martin320 said:


> AMS Nissan GT-R Front Mount Intercooler Upgrade
> AMS one better value and used on proven 1000+GTR'S


I notice the people that bought that also bought the AMS thong


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

DRAGON said:


> I notice the people that bought that also bought the AMS thong


:chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

The AMS one looks much better value :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Anders_R35 said:


> The AMS one looks much better value :thumbsup:



You pay less because you are gaining less!

Not saying it doesn't do the job. :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd say it was more down to the fact that the AMS version is manufactured in greater volumes than the Marston one rather than any discernible difference in build quality. Don't forget the US market will be a lot larger than the UK market.


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> The AMS one looks much better value :thumbsup:


Agreed and will perform to the same levels exactly the same as the GTC one. 

5k for an intercooler is a complete joke.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'd say it was more down to the fact that the AMS version is manufactured in greater volumes than the Marston one rather than any discernible difference in build quality. Don't forget the US market will be a lot larger than the UK market.



9 times out of 10 this is the case I totally agree with you, but in this case the process is very expensive and the technology involved is very expensive.

You are taking F1 tech and applying it to a road car. Some say it would be overkill but I think it is great that we can get our hands on this kind of stuff 

The Marston Intercoolers are manufactured in a different way to standard tube and fin intercooler’s, there is no tube extrusion to the header plate of the intercooler which removes back pressure from this area. The fin is designed with a very special louvering system which requires some manual manipulation in manufacturing, this then allows for a matching of external and internal fin in volume so you will dissipate a much greater amount of heat in to the same air flow, this type of Louvre also allows us to use a very dense fin pack but still allow high amounts of airflow through the core from front to back. The flat strip which forms the duct for the air flow is of a much thinner design to standard coolers and also allows for a much greater heat dissipation between strip and fin (both external and internal fin). When the intercooler is fully fabricated it does not go through a standard brazing system, it uses a process of magnesium injection which gives a much lighter and yet stronger seal between strip and fin. The intercooler core supplied by Marstons is unlike any other supplied anywhere in the world especially when you consider that Secan are no longer supplying bespoke cores.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

GTRNICK said:


> You pay less because you are gaining less!
> 
> Not saying it doesn't do the job. :thumbsup:


Any figures to back all this up ? if it's a couple of Degs at 150mph then it's hardly worth it.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

get a greddy XL one (Tuning JDM household name) - cheaper and manages 1000bhp easy


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

ChuckUK said:


> Any figures to back all this up ? if it's a couple of Degs at 150mph then it's hardly worth it.


Taken from GTC website.

The reason that Marston’s cores are so efficient is due to the fact the core fin content on the outside is the same as the inside, this helps dissipate heat more efficiently than any other core this is also patterned technology to aerospace so nobody else can copy it. The new GTC R35 Intercooler offers a 30% increase in surface air contact over standard, offering a total cooling package that is more than 25% efficient over the standard Intercoolers fitted to the car from the factory. Weight improvement OEM Stock 9.6kg GTC 8.2kg. This special cooler is known as ‘bar and plate’ and has been designed with a keen knowledge of thermodynamics. These are not the cheapest but are certainly the best in our opinion. These coolers are 100% comparable to Secan coolers ($25,000) but at a fraction the cost! Any of the intercoolers on the GT-R market will work to a few degre’s or another, what separates the Marston core is that it can keep the temps down when it’s really needed, on the track or long hard Autobahn runs. Where the ECU will have to be pulling timing to keep temps down, the Marston can keep things cool and therefore the engine giving full power. Overkill for stock tune GT-R, but absolutely necessary for tuned hard use applications. The GT-R ECU will start to pull timing as IAT go up, from early tests with a stock cooler, on a 20 deg C day at WOT (120+mph) the IAT goes up to around 56 deg C, this will result in 7-degrees of ignition being pulled, which is circa 25hp. Our bigger Intercooler keeps the IAT below 37 deg C meaning keeping all the power with no ecu ign timing pull. massive intercoolers don’t work, it’s all down to core efficiency and air flow. Our coolers will have the same pressure drop as the standard fitment.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Early tests with a stock intercooler at over 120mph, not exactly conclusive.

Where is the weeks of data logging vs other coolers etc and stock, in different climates and power levels. 

I upgraded my intercooler on my Evo not only because of mild tuning but also in hot temps it all helps, I'd do the same on my GTR but 5k. seriously.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyway I'm not here to try and sell you an intercooler, I just wanted to know the correct price of the cooler and pipework. 

I asked here as I know there are a few people running this kit and thought they would chime in.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Just ask Ben/Amar for a quote


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ChuckUK said:


> Early tests with a stock intercooler at over 120mph, not exactly conclusive.
> 
> Where is the weeks of data logging vs other coolers etc and stock, in different climates and power levels.
> 
> I upgraded my intercooler on my Evo not only because of mild tuning but also in hot temps it all helps, I'd do the same on my GTR but 5k. seriously.


The years of datalogging (IAT, engine temps, boost, knock, timing etc) vs other coolers vs stock in every spec imaginable in many different climates/attitude are on my harddrive  but i have not seen 200+mph data from all the brands only the marston on eddie c's car
KK has also cut open a few used/unwanted examples for our info. But with so many variables it is hard to give fair comparable results. added its un-pc and i don't go there these days lol

as i wrote the oem stock will do the job, holds pressure well and so will a number of the other aftermarket some have worse pressure drop than oem. a short dyno/drag run doesn't tell too much, more extended hard use at high temps is where we feel the marston is our choice.

end of the day we want to at least give people the option of this marston if they want or can afford it. if not oem and cheaper options are available. It is the core of choice in high level motorsport and where possible i want to support British engineering HS Marston - Motorsport

yup its very expensive but so are diamond rings, ceramic brakes, top end 3 way adjustable suspension etc..

Hopefully more 35's who i'll be able to monitor will be entering events like 30-130, top speed, totb and time attack

nick- pm amar


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

GTRNICK said:


> Taken from GTC website.
> 
> The reason that Marston***8217;s cores are so efficient is due to the fact the core fin content on the outside is the same as the inside, this helps dissipate heat more efficiently than any other core this is also patterned technology to aerospace so nobody else can copy it. The new GTC R35 Intercooler offers a 30% increase in surface air contact over standard, offering a total cooling package that is more than 25% efficient over the standard Intercoolers fitted to the car from the factory. Weight improvement OEM Stock 9.6kg GTC 8.2kg. This special cooler is known as ***8216;bar and plate***8217; and has been designed with a keen knowledge of thermodynamics. These are not the cheapest but are certainly the best in our opinion. These coolers are 100% comparable to Secan coolers ($25,000) but at a fraction the cost! Any of the intercoolers on the GT-R market will work to a few degre***8217;s or another, what separates the Marston core is that it can keep the temps down when it***8217;s really needed, on the track or long hard Autobahn runs. Where the ECU will have to be pulling timing to keep temps down, the Marston can keep things cool and therefore the engine giving full power. Overkill for stock tune GT-R, but absolutely necessary for tuned hard use applications. The GT-R ECU will start to pull timing as IAT go up, from early tests with a stock cooler, on a 20 deg C day at WOT (120+mph) the IAT goes up to around 56 deg C, this will result in 7-degrees of ignition being pulled, which is circa 25hp. Our bigger Intercooler keeps the IAT below 37 deg C meaning keeping all the power with no ecu ign timing pull. massive intercoolers don***8217;t work, it***8217;s all down to core efficiency and air flow. Our coolers will have the same pressure drop as the standard fitment.


But is the comparison of 25bhp at 120+mph against stock coolers, or other aftermarket brands like AMS? And presumably the above test was run with a speed density ECU that measures IAT post intercooler and not before in the MAF?

AMS are running circa 1200bhp+ with there's, I'd be happy to use it and save some cash unless your target power is higher?

Anders


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

GTRNICK said:


> Yes but you are comparing aerospace technology to HKS technology.
> 
> Its like comparing willwood to brembo or powerflow to Akrapovic!
> 
> Unfortunately if you want the best you pay for it in this world!


LOL..it never ceased to make me chuckle just how badly some people need to justify their spends. There will be nothing that will change your mind on the subject but I assure you that ££££ does not necessarily mean miles better. You are quick to dismiss brands such as powerflo/wilwood etc but have you actually tried their products?? Poweflo have been in the exhaust game for aeons and know their stuff. Had one of their systems on my rally MKII escort and couldnt fault it. Perfect fit and a VERY good power gain....what more can you ask for?? Wilwood brakes are also used in motorsport and with the right caliper/rotor choice can provide all the stopping power you need. So, why do you think they are soooo inferior to Brembo.

I feel that you sir are a brand whore and thats your perogative. You will be forever blinkered that big ££= big HP but that is so not the case. Its usually the companies you have never heard of that produce/manufacture the BEST parts for the job.

Whan all is said and done, £5K for an intercooler that provides marginal benefits over a much cheaper product is completely unjustifiable IMHO, no matter which multiverse you happen to live in!!!! Its a product made for oneupmanship and nothing else.

TT


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> LOL..it never ceased to make me chuckle just how badly some people need to justify their spends. There will be nothing that will change your mind on the subject but I assure you that ££££ does not necessarily mean miles better. You are quick to dismiss brands such as powerflo/wilwood etc but have you actually tried their products?? Poweflo have been in the exhaust game for aeons and know their stuff. Had one of their systems on my rally MKII escort and couldnt fault it. Perfect fit and a VERY good power gain....what more can you ask for?? Wilwood brakes are also used in motorsport and with the right caliper/rotor choice can provide all the stopping power you need. So, why do you think they are soooo inferior to Brembo.
> 
> I feel that you sir are a brand whore and thats your perogative. You will be forever blinkered that big ££= big HP but that is so not the case. Its usually the companies you have never heard of that produce/manufacture the BEST parts for the job.
> 
> ...


You think what you like I am not brand whore as I thoroughly research every angle before I spend my hard earned cash. If you cant afford it then I understand that but sometimes you have to pay to get the best, but not in all cases just in this case for now :thumbsup:


On a side note I would agree that willwood and powerflow is perfect for mk 2 escorts as that is the market they are aimed at as you dont wanna be putting 4-5 grands worth of brembo on it do you, at the same time R35 gtr's come with high end braking systems so you dont really wanna stick willwood on them do you?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would need to see hard evidence that an extra £3K was going to provide power gains to match.

I trust you're going to have a 102RON fuel map for track, that would help with power figures.

Anders


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

You miss my point..... It doesnt matter if the car in question is a MKII Escort or a £1M Pagani Zonda. You seem to intimate that the GTR is some sort of motoring pinnacle and requires only the very best of products......bollox! May I say that some top flight Escort rally cars are selling for over £85k so more costly than your GTR. You have decided that the likes of Powerflo and Wilwood et al are nothing but second rate and that only those who charge exorbitant prices are the brands that really perform..... How sad and misguided! 
Anyway, the point is that its all good to go down your pub (or highly exclusive wine bar in some cases) and say to your acquaintances that you just spent over £5k on an intercooler. Of course, the uninitiated will be highly impressed but would not dream of showing it. The more car savvy would just excuse themselves, float down to the lavatories and wet themselves laughing.

Now I used to work in materials science way back in the day and, from experience, I would say you would have to have something utterly cutting edge and nevr before heard of to be asking 5x (or more) the asking price of similarly performing rivals. Even if this intercooler is the new messiah, you would need exceptional performance over the standard intercooler to warrant such a price differential.

You say that R35's come with


> high-end braking systems


. If they're sooo good, why change them? Look like 6 pot brembo's to me!! I truly believe you have been somewhat bitten by the £££ is best approach and good luck to you. Give my regards to the folks down the wine bar.

TT


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> I would need to see hard evidence that an extra £3K was going to provide power gains to match.
> 
> I trust you're going to have a 102RON fuel map for track, that would help with power figures.
> 
> Anders


I am having the Marston's intercooler fitted on my car at the moment, and feel you have lost the point of the intercooler!!

It's not there to just give you more bhp - it's to help the engine get cooler air - the more cool air into the engine usually allows for the engine to run more efficiently - which in turn would allow more power.

In a very highly tuned engine, it only takes one small part to go wrong or not work properly and bang.... there goes your engine...

I suppose it really depends on what you are going to use the car for... play around on the roads or serious driving...??? Some of the GT-R owners brag about there bhp but very seldom use it all... If you use it all most of the time then you will be glad you paid the price for the best equipment..

In my books the cooler the whole engine can run the safer the engine.. even at 1200bhp... and we all know the GT-R's killer is heat.... or poor driving.. 

Just my thoughts...

Rich.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

tarmac terror said:


> You miss my point..... It doesnt matter if the car in question is a MKII Escort or a £1M Pagani Zonda. You seem to intimate that the GTR is some sort of motoring pinnacle and requires only the very best of products......bollox! May I say that some top flight Escort rally cars are selling for over £85k so more costly than your GTR. You have decided that the likes of Powerflo and Wilwood et al are nothing but second rate and that only those who charge exorbitant prices are the brands that really perform..... How sad and misguided!
> Anyway, the point is that its all good to go down your pub (or highly exclusive wine bar in some cases) and say to your acquaintances that you just spent over £5k on an intercooler. Of course, the uninitiated will be highly impressed but would not dream of showing it. The more car savvy would just excuse themselves, float down to the lavatories and wet themselves laughing.
> 
> Now I used to work in materials science way back in the day and, from experience, I would say you would have to have something utterly cutting edge and nevr before heard of to be asking 5x (or more) the asking price of similarly performing rivals. Even if this intercooler is the new messiah, you would need exceptional performance over the standard intercooler to warrant such a price differential.
> ...


:blahblah:

You are a bit strange mate. I dont even go to the pub, you dont even know me lol

I see you as one of those annoying keyboard warriors so good luck and have a nice life and stop crapping my thread please unless you have something good and positive to say.

I didn't realise you would be offended by me wanting a great intercooler and I apologise for that.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I am having the Marston's intercooler fitted on my car at the moment, and feel you have lost the point of the intercooler!!
> 
> It's not there to just give you more bhp - it's to help the engine get cooler air - the more cool air into the engine usually allows for the engine to run more efficiently - which in turn would allow more power.
> 
> ...


I was refering in particular to the power figures quoted on the GTC website, 25bhp and 7 degrees extra ignition. 

I understand intercoolers are there to cool charge air (keep it dense) and provide in an ideal world no pressure drop across the core. My point was that the AMS one seems to deliver the goods as there are plenty of Alpha 9 GTR's out there plus their flagship 1200bhp+ car, while costing less than half as much. 

Anders


----------



## lewis-s (Jul 4, 2011)

5k for an intercooler is mad! but then again most of my mates thought i was nuts for even buying a gtr in the first place.  its each to there own i suppose, i think most people would like to buy the best parts they can afford, so why not! think i would have to opt for something a little cheaper tho :nervous:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> I was refering in particular to the power figures quoted on the GTC website, 25bhp and 7 degrees extra ignition.
> 
> I understand intercoolers are there to cool charge air (keep it dense) and provide in an ideal world no pressure drop across the core. My point was that the AMS one seems to deliver the goods as there are plenty of Alpha 9 GTR's out there plus their flagship 1200bhp+ car, while costing less than half as much.
> 
> Anders


I agree with your arguement / point in question, however I see that you have the Alcon BBK on your car which costs £10K, but you could get a simular stopping power for less than half that price!!

i think sometime we have to go on face value and with what the tuner / customer is happy with.

As they say ' you can keep some people happy some of the time.... etc etc..' I'm glad were all different and are trying different things as it makes competition better and usually the products as well.

Rich.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

lewis-s said:


> 5k for an intercooler is mad! but then again most of my mates thought i was nuts for even buying a gtr in the first place.  its each to there own i suppose, i think most people would like to buy the best parts they can afford, so why not! think i would have to opt for something a little cheaper tho :nervous:


If your having a 600bhp conversion that cost £5k then it's a bit excessive - however if your going for 1500bhp at £60 - £75k then it's not so expensive..

Rich.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Chubby said:


> I agree with your arguement / point in question, however I see that you have the Alcon BBK on your car which costs £10K, but you could get a simular stopping power for less than half that price!!
> 
> i think sometime we have to go on face value and with what the tuner / customer is happy with.
> 
> ...


Thats my point too even though I just wanted to know the price of the parts


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

GTRNICK said:


> Thats my point too even though I just wanted to know the price of the parts


ROFL - Forums!! who'd have em???:thumbsup:

Rich.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Chubby said:


> ROFL - Forums!! who'd have em???:thumbsup:
> 
> Rich.


The thing is this is a great forum and it contains alot of great people and great information and lots of lovely cars to get excited over but there is always something that has to come along and spoil it and it's a real shame but I guess it's part of life aye nothing is perfect


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

No perfect people just perfect intentions...

But there's always one to through a spanner in the works.. lol

Rich.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I think Chubby's Raptor is going to be one of the few GT-Rs that will be used hard enough to really notice the benefit (or otherwise) of a very high end intercooler.

As Ben said, if all you want to do is pull a few dyno runs and drag strips, then the Marston may not be that necessary, but if you're going to use it hard on track then heat soak is your enemy particularly when you are trying to set a better lap time than everyone else.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL, you fanboi's crack me up.....

My intention was to point out that you DO NOT need to be a slave to the brands or this weeks tuner recommendation to meet the performance/handling/braking/cooling requirements of a particular level. It beggars belief sometimes, the psychology of the whole aspect of buying aftermarket car parts.....folks believe that the more expensive their car ergo, the more expensive the parts MUST be. Err...wrong.

Now far from being


> one to through a spanner in the works


I shall leave you all in peace to throw as much cash as you like at whatever you feel is appropriate. If you have taken any interest in the 'other' forum you will see that I actually champion folks freedom to choose what they buy for their cars but I also encourage people to drift away from the flock mentality and not follow the $$$$ is best bandwagon.

Anyways, I'm off to braze a few old intercooler cores together and see if I can flog it to the folks on this side of the fence for a few grand. Who knows, I might even be able to retire early :chuckle:

TT


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I agree with your arguement / point in question, however I see that you have the Alcon BBK on your car which costs £10K, but you could get a simular stopping power for less than half that price!!
> Rich.


Yep, that's why I chose the 400mm Alcon brake disc upgrade from Litchfield for £3.3K 

I can both sides here, but six or seven years ago when I was saving to do the first mods for my Scoob, 2K was a lot of money. Although my financial position has changed I still analyse costs like I did back then.

Anders


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Marston and Secan Cores (which are double Marston prices) are proven to perform (from data on Porsches that I know) much better than any other core. However, the real benefit is only for those who get into serious heat-soak on their engines, either with sustained high speed full-throttle runs (150-200+) or serious track-use in high temperatures or with high power. In these circumstances you can easily lose 50-100bhp with lessor intercoolers. Thats why professional race teams run this kit, it works.

They will however show little benefit to most people who will simply never drive their cars hard enough to experience the ignition retardation from heat-soak. Thats also why it doesn't show on a 1/4 mile or a dyno.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Guy said:


> Marston and Secan Cores (which are double Marston prices) are proven to perform (from data on Porsches that I know) much better than any other core. However, the real benefit is only for those who get into serious heat-soak on their engines, either with sustained high speed full-throttle runs (150-200+) or serious track-use in high temperatures or with high power. In these circumstances you can easily lose 50-100bhp with lessor intercoolers. Thats why professional race teams run this kit, it works.
> 
> They will however show little benefit to most people who will simply never drive their cars hard enough to experience the ignition retardation from heat-soak. Thats also why it doesn't show on a 1/4 mile or a dyno.


Well said :clap:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

........


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Excellent reading, but like it or not, there needs to be hard data supporting this product.

I'm 100% for high end additions and most certainly support their application, but for a product with such a high price, it is necessary to provide a reasonable quantity of collateral to persuade buyers.

I would be interested in a temperature, pressure test & weight comparison between the two. And at this level, you almost expect the finish to be utterly floorless with absolutely perfect welds (the type you see on High-end Ti exhausts).

I'm quite interested to find out why these intercoolers aren't presented in a black finish as standard as it was my understanding that it is the most conductive colour by far.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

C7 JFW said:


> Excellent reading, but like it or not, there needs to be hard data supporting this product.
> 
> I'm 100% for high end additions and most certainly support their application, but for a product with such a high price, it is necessary to provide a reasonable quantity of collateral to persuade buyers.
> 
> ...


Not sure if I'll be able to compare intercoolers but I will be able to give you full details of AIT at race pace - if that helps.. 

Rich.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

C7 JFW said:


> I'm quite interested to find out why these intercoolers aren't presented in a black finish as standard as it was my understanding that it is the most conductive colour by far.


Probably because radiated heat is nowhere near as big a factor as conducted heat in an intercooler. Plus they will inevitably get stone chipped over time and look sh1t.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Probably because radiated heat is nowhere near as big a factor as conducted heat in an intercooler. Plus they will inevitably get stone chipped over time and look sh1t.


As diplomatic as ever..:clap::clap:. ROFL....

Rich.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I just had a set of Marston cores made for my 997tt. 

Look at the fin density compaired to stock (stock underneath Marston).










Also in this next pic you can see the extra rows of fins compaired to the stock core.


----------



## C7 JFW (Jun 25, 2006)

Chubby said:


> Not sure if I'll be able to compare intercoolers but I will be able to give you full details of AIT at race pace - if that helps..
> 
> Rich.


Certainly be very interested, thanks for the reply.

@David.Yu, fair comment.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Can I ask what makes Marston F1 tech when F1 is not yet forced induction, and if it refers to old forced induction surely it's fairly old hat by now?

I hate to say it but this is surely seriously at the point of diminshing returns? I don't doubt there'll be some real value in this but I would hazard a guess that you could spend £5k elsewhere first and see greater benefits.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Can I ask what makes Marston F1 tech when F1 is not yet forced induction, and if it refers to old forced induction surely it's fairly old hat by now?
> 
> I hate to say it but this is surely seriously at the point of diminshing returns? I don't doubt there'll be some real value in this but I would hazard a guess that you could spend £5k elsewhere first and see greater benefits.



Fair point but they can also make radiators I guess which current F1 cars do have.

Marstons make cooling solutions of all types!

Look at what else they do they are pretty serious if you ask me. 
Home Page


BTW I have no affiliation with them :chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GTRNICK said:


> Fair point but they can also make radiators I guess which current F1 cars do have.


I'm pretty sure there's a world of difference between flowing a gas through a heat exchanger and flowing a liquid through one.

Otherwise intercooler and chargecooler design would be identical.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> I'm pretty sure there's a world of difference between flowing a gas through a heat exchanger and flowing a liquid through one.
> 
> Otherwise intercooler and chargecooler design would be identical.


Let me be a bit clearer they also make radiators.

All the info is on their site.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

GTRNICK said:


> I just had a set of Marston cores made for my 997tt.
> 
> Look at the fin density compaired to stock (stock underneath Marston).
> 
> ...



What sort of wedge did those puppies run you, Nick ?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

MiGTR said:


> What sort of wedge did those puppies run you, Nick ?


They retail for £8500.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

GTRNICK said:


> They retail for £8500.


I'll cross that off my wish list then... :chuckle:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

:nervous::runaway:


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

GTRNICK said:


> They retail for £8500.


I think there may be a problem with my laptop screen because for a minute there I thought I read £8.5K.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

MiGTR said:


> I think there may be a problem with my laptop screen because for a minute there I thought I read £8.5K.


You read that correctly but they are 2 cores and for a 997tt, the one for the GTR is one core and is cheaper. 

I went for the Highest spec Marston too which makes a difference a difference in the price.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

GTRNICK said:


> You read that correctly but they are 2 cores and for a 997tt, the one for the GTR is one core and is cheaper.
> 
> I went for the Highest spec Marston too which makes a difference a difference in the price.


Well good luck to you buddy, but I can't help thinking there's been some PAT added to that price though. Still, look forward to hearing how they perform.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

MiGTR said:


> Well good luck to you buddy, but I can't help thinking there's been some PAT added to that price though. Still, look forward to hearing how they perform.


If there was PAT then they would cost £20,000 like the equivelent Secans which Cargraphic and RS Tuning in germany charge!


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

GTRNICK said:


> If there was PAT then they would cost £20,000 like the equivelent Secans which Cargraphic and RS Tuning in germany charge!


I believe it's called an 'let's see what we can get away with fee' on top of PAT


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

I wonder if they made one for a Vauxhall Astra they would cost that much ?


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Can I ask what makes Marston F1 tech when F1 is not yet forced induction, and if it refers to old forced induction surely it's fairly old hat by now?
> 
> I hate to say it but this is surely seriously at the point of diminshing returns? I don't doubt there'll be some real value in this but I would hazard a guess that you could spend £5k elsewhere first and see greater benefits.


Because alot of middle class petrolheads are instantly sold on things that have "F1" pretensions.

Enkei make wheels for F1 , very high quality street products for reasonble prices, same with Endless brakes.

But they are Japanese so you get alot for your money, which is more than you can say for shitty euro brands looking to exploit competitive arab and russian playboys.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Sidious said:


> Because alot of middle class petrolheads are instantly sold on things that have "F1" pretensions.
> 
> Enkei make wheels for F1 , very high quality street products for reasonble prices, same with Endless brakes.
> 
> But they are Japanese so you get alot for your money, which is more than you can say for shitty euro brands looking to exploit competitive arab and russian playboys.


Marston has spent millions on equipment and spend millions on labour they are handmade intercoolers too there is no other way to make them, hence why they cost alot of money. Not every parts process costs this much which is why the wheels might cost less or any other part in F1.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Sidious said:


> Because alot of *middle class petrolhead*s are instantly sold on things that have "F1" pretensions.
> 
> Enkei make wheels for F1 , very high quality street products for reasonble prices, same with Endless brakes.
> 
> But they are Japanese so you get alot for your money, which is more than you can say for shitty euro brands looking to exploit competitive arab and russian playboys.


And in that post you have just confirmed what we all suspected but were too polite to state... 
Take your sour grapes and class war elsewhere. What business is it of yours what parts other people choose?
Let them keep British companies in business if that's what they choose, good on them!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> And in that post you have just confirmed what we all suspected but were too polite to state...
> Take your sour grapes and class war elsewhere. What business is it of yours what parts other people choose?
> Let them keep British companies in business if that's what they choose, good on them!


:clap: :thumbsup:

British engineering is some of the best in the world thats what people fail to realise, but unfortunately it comes with a price!


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

GTRNICK said:


> Marston has spent millions on equipment and spend millions on labour they are handmade intercoolers too there is no other way to make them, hence why they cost alot of money. Not every parts process costs this much which is why the wheels might cost less or any other part in F1.


All good news if you are an F1 racing operation.

Otherwise has zero benefit to the street car / forum poser.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> And in that post you have just confirmed what we all suspected but were too polite to state...
> Take your sour grapes and class war elsewhere. What business is it of yours what parts other people choose?
> Let them keep British companies in business if that's what they choose, good on them!


You are only correct on one thing, people are allowed to choose what they like to buy.

But I have the right to an opinion that some things that people chose to buy and the reasoning behind it is aload of tosh.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Sidious said:


> All good news if you are an F1 racing operation.
> 
> Otherwise has zero benefit to the street car / forum poser.


Do you have a problem with people that want/require the bests parts in what they are trying to do?

Why is it that people love to come out with a bunch of jealous remarks it disgusts me. 

Why cant you just be happy for people who are doing something fun/exciting with their cars instead of hating get a life!


----------



## JPB1310GTR (May 25, 2011)

This part of the site is for r35s why is it people have nothing better to do then shit over other peoples threads???? if you dont own a r35 why would even speak its just plain stupid and narrow mined this guys thread is laying down info about a product that some r35 owners might just find important, use your brains please people!!!! 

This is boring now zzzzzz!!!:flame::chairshot:runaway::thumbsup:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

JPB1310GTR said:


> This part of the site is for r35s why is it people have nothing better to do then shit over other peoples threads???? if you dont own a r35 why would even speak its just plan stupid this guys thread is laying down info about a product that some r35 owners might just find important, use your brains please people!!!! this is boring now!!!:flame::chairshot:runaway::thumbsup:


8 post on the forum, and you are telling people what to do - Brave boy!!!!:flame:

Everyone is entitled to there opinions if they own a R35 or not - I believe the post started about a Marston Intercooler which this guy has, it is irrelevant what car it's on.

But I have to admire your balls... :clap::clap:

Rich.


----------



## JPB1310GTR (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for your kind words but I have been following this thread as I was interested in the cores and you are right we all are entitled to our opinions 8 post or not!!! :flame::blahblah:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

The simple fact is that Marston and Secan have been proven extensively to be the best intercooler from real data-logged tests. That is why they are used mainly in Aerospace, Military and race applications.

Whether anyone feels they wish to spend what is required to get this ultimate performance is up to them and a personal choice.

The same applies to high-end watches, TVs, audio equipment etc......


----------



## JPB1310GTR (May 25, 2011)

Guy said:


> The simple fact is that Marston and Secan have been proven extensively to be the best intercooler from real data-logged tests. That is why they are used mainly in Aerospace, Military and race applications.
> 
> Whether anyone feels they wish to spend what is required to get this ultimate performance is up to them and a personal choice.
> 
> The same applies to high-end watches, TVs, audio equipment etc......


ah men!!!:bowdown1:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

JPB1310GTR said:


> Thanks for your kind words but I have been following this thread as I was interested in the cores and you are right we all are entitled to our opinions 8 post or not!!! :flame::blahblah:


agreed.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

JPB1310GTR said:


> This part of the site is for r35s why is it people have nothing better to do then shit over other peoples threads???? if you dont own a r35 why would even speak its just plain stupid and narrow mined this guys thread is laying down info about a product that some r35 owners might just find important, use your brains please people!!!!
> 
> This is boring now zzzzzz!!!:flame::chairshot:runaway::thumbsup:


Oh the Irony, seeing as the OP is a Porsche owner and the IC's pictured are for his 997TT. He merely wanted a cost comparison against the R35 Coolers...I assume.







Guy said:


> Whether anyone feels they wish to spend what is required to get this ultimate performance is up to them and a personal choice.


Well said that man. It is a free world after all.......or is it


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Guy said:


> The simple fact is that Marston and Secan have been proven extensively to be the best intercooler from real data-logged tests. That is why they are used mainly in Aerospace, Military and race applications.
> 
> Whether anyone feels they wish to spend what is required to get this ultimate performance is up to them and a personal choice.
> 
> The same applies to high-end watches, TVs, audio equipment etc......


Trouble is that everything these days is a cost rip off... You don't think a wool scarf with Hugo Boss on it actually cost £200 to make... people buy it because it has HB on it..

There are many, many products that can be bought cheaper but usually.. and I mean usually if you want the best you have to pay the price..

But also strongly agree with the F1 bit.... carbon fibre for example - cheap to buy (base product) but because it's the new F1 bit mega expensive to buy end product...

Thats life, and at the end of the day we either pay our money or not... we make the decision to buy or not...

Rich.


----------



## JPB1310GTR (May 25, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Trouble is that everything these days is a cost rip off... You don't think a wool scarf with Hugo Boss on it actually cost £200 to make... people buy it because it has HB on it..
> 
> There are many, many products that can be bought cheaper but usually.. and I mean usually if you want the best you have to pay the price..
> 
> ...




Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

GTRNICK said:


> Do you have a problem with people that want/require the bests parts in what they are trying to do?


It is the Porsche owners code of conduct to self-appoint themselves as the authority to what is "Best" - and not open to discussion. "Well they supply F1!!" How very competitive of you. Who are you competing with if you are not a racing operation?




GTRNICK said:


> Why is it that people love to come out with a bunch of jealous remarks it disgusts me.


I am not sure what jealousy has to do with it. I dont rate Porsches, I dont rate their so-called enthuasts and I don't find creating a thread about an expensive intercooler an inspiration or benefit to anyone in the real world. It is just an excuse for you to willy wave.





GTRNICK said:


> Why cant you just be happy for people who are doing something fun/exciting with their cars instead of hating get a life!


I can say whatever I like as long as it is in topic, it's called expressing one's personal opinion. I am not here to be happy and massage your ego. So stop acting like the spoilt prima donna just because I dont regard your competitive posturing about having "the best" intercooler.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Chubby said:


> Trouble is that everything these days is a cost rip off... You don't think a wool scarf with Hugo Boss on it actually cost £200 to make... people buy it because it has HB on it..
> 
> There are many, many products that can be bought cheaper but usually.. and I mean usually if you want the best you have to pay the price..
> 
> ...


I think the point is!!! That spending 5k on a intercooler is overkill.There is no UK tuning company producing 1000+bhp GTR's unlike in the states all the major players switzer Spe AMS boostlogic do.Are they using Marston intercoolers NO.But it's up to who ever is going for big power and they feel Marston is going to be the best for their application it's there choice..


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Sidious said:


> It is the Porsche owners code of conduct to self-appoint themselves as the authority to what is "Best" - and not open to discussion. "Well they supply F1!!" How very competitive of you. Who are you competing with if you are not a racing operation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont have to justify myself to you or anyone.

Did I touch a nerve!

If you want to have a proper discussion then learn how to talk with respect and you shall always recieve it back.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

martin320 said:


> I think the point is!!! That spending 5k on a intercooler is overkill.There is no UK tuning company producing 1000+bhp GTR's unlike in the states all the major players switzer Spe AMS boostlogic do.Are they using Marston intercoolers NO.But it's up to who ever is going for big power and they feel Marston is going to be the best for their application it's there choice..


love that one and agree....

But you know why the Yanks don't use a Marston??? because it's British... 

Koenigsegg do and there cars are pretty powerful..

So will I.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rich.


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Chubby said:


> love that one and agree....
> 
> But you know why the Yanks don't use a Marston??? because it's British...
> 
> ...


i seem to hit a nerve with the Americans not using marston:nervous:
it's because they would not waste money on something that will have zero benefit over a product costing a third of the pricegive some hard data on marston v AMS or Greddy and we will say hey Rich you know what you where spot on spunking 5k on that intercooler as it made 100 bhp over it's competitors:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

martin320 said:


> i seem to hit a nerve with the Americans not using marston:nervous:
> it's because they would not waste money on something that will have zero benefit over a product costing a third of the pricegive some hard data on marston v AMS or Greddy and we will say hey Rich you know what you where spot on spunking 5k on that intercooler as it made 100 bhp over it's competitors:thumbsup:


Wheres the proper data for the american or japanese intercoolers?

Think about what you are saying!

To test intercoolers properly the cars need to be put on the runways or tracks and tested thoroughly with data logs. 

You think by sticking a car on the dyno and giving it a power run is going to give you the proper data? I dont think so!

Also do you think running a car on the drag strip is going to give you the proper data? Again I dont think so.

No one has said anything bad to be honest about the cheaper options but at the same time the more expsensive will be better in this case as aerospace tech is applied here otherwise AMS, HKS or Greddy should start supplying Eurofighter or NASA or F1 teams instead as they are alot cheaper.

Just a thought!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

GTRNICK said:


> Wheres the proper data for the american or japanese intercoolers?
> 
> Think about what you are saying!
> 
> ...


The results are there though aren't they, AMS have the world's most power GTR at the moment - running in American climate temperatures with their own intercooler, not an imported Aerospace quality brand from the UK.

Add to that the winner of the Moscow unlimited 500, also an AMS car running circa 1200bhp, faster than a UGR Lamborghini down the standing mile.

It's your money to spend at the end of the day though.

Anders


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

...


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Anders_R35 said:


> The results are there though aren't they, AMS have the world's most power GTR at the moment - running in American climate temperatures with their own intercooler, not an imported Aerospace quality brand from the UK.
> 
> Add to that the winner of the Moscow unlimited 500, also an AMS car running circa 1200bhp, faster than a UGR Lamborghini down the standing mile.
> 
> ...


Didnt those engines die or have problems!?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

GTRNICK said:


> Didnt those engines die or have problems!?


Yes a valve guide broke in one of the cylinders.

Anders


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Just looking at the AMS intercooler it has approx 28 cores - the Marston has approx 39 cores .. also the Marston has the air guides...

The AMS looks good and obviously works ok but the Marston looks a better designed one.. $2500 plus shipping and tax..

I'll stick with what I have thanks. (personal choice again)

Will report back on temps under racing conditions later this year.

Rich.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Will report back on temps under racing conditions later this year.
> 
> Rich.


:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Chubby said:


> Just looking at the AMS intercooler it has approx 28 cores - the Marston has approx 39 cores .. also the Marston has the air guides...
> 
> The AMS looks good and obviously works ok but the Marston looks a better designed one.. $2500 plus shipping and tax..
> 
> ...


Good luck with what you are doing mate I cant wait to see the car finished and some data from the track!:thumbsup:


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Chubby said:


> Just looking at the AMS intercooler it has approx 28 cores - the Marston has approx 39 cores .. also the Marston has the air guides...
> 
> The AMS looks good and obviously works ok but the Marston looks a better designed one.. $2500 plus shipping and tax..
> 
> ...


The AMS one is £1600 plus shipping.I wish you best of luck with your build its sure to be a beast.Will you post some graph's when it's up and running..


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

martin320 said:


> The AMS one is £1600 plus shipping.I wish you best of luck with your build its sure to be a beast.Will you post some graph's when it's up and running..


I will be giving a full break down of all races, including all engine temps, brakes and tyres etc etc...

First race is the end of April, but ambient temps should be low then, it will be good to see how the temps go up through the summer season - that's if we get a summer... lol

Rich.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I will be giving a full break down of all races, including all engine temps, brakes and tyres etc etc...
> 
> First race is the end of April, but ambient temps should be low then, it will be good to see how the temps go up through the summer season - that's if we get a summer... lol
> 
> Rich.


Would be good to know the before and after IC temps to see the drop achieved.

Are you going to run a diff cooler, or no need for one hot lap?

Anders


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Anders_R35 said:


> Would be good to know the before and after IC temps to see the drop achieved.
> 
> Are you going to run a diff cooler, or no need for one hot lap?
> 
> Anders


The whole sessions / day will be monitored.

No i am not running diff coolers, as we have OS Giken LsD's fitted which have more clutches which should mean less slip, and less heat, and you only do a 20 minute stints in Time Attack... but again will be monitored.

Rich.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi , we shall be putting the marstons aerospace under serious scrutiny very shortly 

SVM have seen great benefits in utilising these cores to date,can i add as we are the only supplying and approved fitting centre in the world for these items (the yanks cant buy them)

they do come with all 80mm hard pipe work, again the only company to offer this

i can personally say i have never seen cores as efficient in 28 years of tuning turbo cars, i wanted the best on the hulk as it will be the first 1200bhp GTR in the uk "that i assure you"

Agreed not all 1000bhp cars require such an item (depends on use) i wanted the best, i had the knowledge to know if i actually had the best and i'm more than happy with their

performance, a melted engine is far more costly, in my case i will be running 2.5 bar boost pressure in front of public gaze

some intercoolers i have seen are no more efficient than stock,have less than ideal design, The very best is Marston end of, and as the only guy on hear that has tested the rest, i should know (there is No vice versa )

take care guys kk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

This is my 997tt with 550hp and stock intercoolers.










This is a 997 GT2 with 660hp and Marston cores.










Both data logs were taken on the same day at Bruntingthorpe.

Look how low the intake temps are on the GT2 with more power.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

they do work on other cars as well +1
we do have our own data, (we keep)......for our eyes only :>)
Well untill The hulk is finished lol


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

SVM said:


> they do work on other cars as well +1
> we do have our own data, (we keep)......for our eyes only :>)
> Well untill The hulk is finished lol


I look forward to seeing the Hulk in action! :thumbsup:

When are you aiming to finish it?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTRNICK said:


> I look for to the when the Hulk will be finished :thumbsup:
> 
> When are you aiming to finish it?


Hopefully on the rollers this week 
We are working our socks off as we have booked in on the 22nd
fingers crossed, there is a fair amount of work to be done,ironically
we have modded the intercooler pipe work,heads,in conjuction with our latest throttle boddies.
Just finished off -10 ptfe fuel lines and installing the GTX turbos


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

SVM said:


> Hopefully on the rollers this week
> We are working our socks off as we have booked in on the 22nd
> fingers crossed, there is a fair amount of work to be done,ironically
> we have modded the intercooler pipe work,heads,in conjuction with our latest throttle boddies.
> Just finished off -10 ptfe fuel lines and installing the GTX turbos


Very exciting you must not be sleeping at night lol

Who's rollers are you using and have you thought of sticking the block on an engine dyno?

Another thing did you use GTX's because of availability? Just asking as the EFR's look tasty!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

GTRNICK said:


> This is my 997tt with 550hp and stock intercoolers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting data, what was the ambient temperature during those tests? I installed a cosworth IAT sensor just before the throttle body on my Scooby and never saw much above 12C above ambient. The sensor goes in to the Syvecs ECU, but I've looked at the data using my laptop.

That's a 2l engine running 470bhp at 1.8 BAR on a billet turbo with front mounted intercooler.

Anders


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Anders_R35 said:


> Interesting data, what was the ambient temperature during those tests? I installed a cosworth IAT sensor just before the throttle body on my Scooby and never saw much above 12C above ambient. The sensor goes in to the Syvecs ECU, but I've looked at the data using my laptop.
> 
> That's a 2l engine running 470bhp at 1.8 BAR on a billet turbo with front mounted intercooler.
> 
> Anders


I cant remember but it was a summers day so it would of been late 20's so no less than 25 degrees. 

If you look at the speed of the cars in those data logs they are between 175mph and 191mph.

Boost wise they overboost to 1.6bar.

What was the top speed of the scooby?


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

GTRNICK said:


> I cant remember but it was a summers day so it would of been late 20's so no less than 25 degrees.
> 
> If you look at the speed of the cars in those data logs they are between 175mph and 191mph.
> 
> ...


I've taken mine to about 170, but tbh the engines aren't made for top speed running and it's still running the stock engine with 75K on the clock! Before the front mount, I had the stock top mount IC and that was seeing temps similar to your stock GT2 cores. 

I suppse the airflow will not be as direct on the GT2's intercoolers as a front mounted core?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Anders_R35 said:


> I've taken mine to about 170, but tbh the engines aren't made for top speed running and it's still running the stock engine with 75K on the clock! Before the front mount, I had the stock top mount IC and that was seeing temps similar to your stock GT2 cores.
> 
> I suppse the airflow will not be as direct on the GT2's intercoolers as a front mounted core?


Thats pretty good for a scooby.

Thats right the airflow on the porsche coolers are not as direct as front mounted intercoolers, there for the only coolers that will ever work properly would be these high end cores as heat soak is more of an issue compaired to the GTR, but this does not mean that a big power GTR wouldn't benefit from these cores too as SVM will prove soon when they release some data of their own!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

GTRNICK said:


> Thats pretty good for a scooby.
> 
> Thats right the airflow on the porsche coolers are not as direct as front mounted intercoolers, there for the only coolers that will ever work properly would be these high end cores as heat soak is more of an issue compaired to the GTR, but this does not mean that a big power GTR wouldn't benefit from these cores too as SVM will prove soon when they release some data of their own!


Sounds like the wait is nearly over for SVM's beast


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Anders_R35 said:


> Sounds like the wait is nearly over for SVM's beast


Indeed and goodluck to them, alot of hardwork/time/money has gone into that car!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

GTRNICK said:


> 9 times out of 10 this is the case I totally agree with you, but in this case the process is very expensive and the technology involved is very expensive.
> 
> You are taking F1 tech and applying it to a road car. Some say it would be overkill but I think it is great that we can get our hands on this kind of stuff
> 
> The Marston Intercoolers are manufactured in a different way to standard tube and fin intercooler’s, there is no tube extrusion to the header plate of the intercooler which removes back pressure from this area. The fin is designed with a very special louvering system which requires some manual manipulation in manufacturing, this then allows for a matching of external and internal fin in volume so you will dissipate a much greater amount of heat in to the same air flow, this type of Louvre also allows us to use a very dense fin pack but still allow high amounts of airflow through the core from front to back. The flat strip which forms the duct for the air flow is of a much thinner design to standard coolers and also allows for a much greater heat dissipation between strip and fin (both external and internal fin). When the intercooler is fully fabricated it does not go through a standard brazing system, it uses a process of magnesium injection which gives a much lighter and yet stronger seal between strip and fin. The intercooler core supplied by Marstons is unlike any other supplied anywhere in the world especially when you consider that Secan are no longer supplying bespoke cores.


One thing struck me on reading this thread, how can you know all this about intercoolers yet not know how to find out how much they cost? Surely not an interest in Marston? :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

bazza_g said:


> One thing struck me on reading this thread, how can you know all this about intercoolers yet not know how to find out how much they cost? Surely not an interest in Marston? :thumbsup:



I wanted to know how much the GTR cores costed for a friend of mine. I rang SVM and no one got back to me on that day I guess because they were busy, I rang GTC and Ben was away.

I did see a price on the GTC website and needed to know if it was including VAT.

When you want to find something out it is good to ask forum members but no one who purschased one wanted to share their info for some reason or wasnt around to at the time but this doesn't matter anymore. 

The thing is this was a thread started to ask a price and turned into a full on debate about why they are so expensive and what was so good about them compaired to cheaper cores lol


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

The wonders of Forums..... You ask one sensible question!!! and then get a shite storm of comments on and off topic...

Isn't that why we love to hate 'em...???

Rich.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Chubby said:


> The wonders of Forums..... You ask one sensible question!!! and then get a shite storm of comments on and off topic...
> 
> Isn't that why we love to hate 'em...???
> 
> Rich.


Yup 

A bit of banter is all good!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Forget that Nick,when will you be back in a GTR?! I still remember to this day when you took me,my brother and dad out in the 34,man that was a drive!
If your ever back down in Brum,let me know mate,be nice to catch up again


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> Forget that Nick,when will you be back in a GTR?! I still remember to this day when you took me,my brother and dad out in the 34,man that was a drive!
> If your ever back down in Brum,let me know mate,be nice to catch up again


Hello mate how are you and the Fam?

It was my pleasure to do that for you guys :thumbsup:

I will let you know if I am ever up there.

I still have your number in my phone 

Oh and BTW I see you have a R34 GTR yourself now, congrats you got there in the end buddy.

As for me getting in a GTR I'm not sure as I love the Porsche and prefer manual. Not to say I dont rate the R35 as it is amazing in it's own right!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm good thank and so are the family,i've got myself an R34 GTR now finally, had it a few months,though i think you might have an old number as i've changed it so i'll pm you the new one now dude


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

GTRNICK said:


> I dont have to justify myself to you or anyone.
> 
> Did I touch a nerve!
> 
> If you want to have a proper discussion then learn how to talk with respect and you shall always recieve it back.


Nick, I didnt ask anything from you - I posted my opinion on people throwing "F1" pretensions around for street car product, it was you who chose to act like a diva and rant at me.


----------

